# The rating dilemma has struck me for the first time!



## UberInABox (Dec 21, 2014)

Now I don't know why but for the last two weekends my ratings have been taking a dive. I always have the car clean, pleasant music and I'm always getting compliments on the air freshener I use (sorry to sound like a pompous asshole). I get this email today with my weekly statement with this on it (picture below). Am I being haunted by old ghosts that are one starring me still? Last week I received 2 five star reviews out of 2 reviewed trips and my rating was still tanking, it's at exactly a 4.8 now, was at a 4.94. I've been doing this a little over a year now and I'm not sure what's going on. Any veterans care to chime in? Thanks for your time.


-UberInABox


----------



## WonderWagon (Jul 22, 2015)

Hugs from Omaha! I am showing a 4.4 for today... YIKES! A gentleman and his wife didn't have car seats for their small children. I could have cancelled them, and should have after the wife yelled something in a language I didn't speak. He wanted the smallest child to ride on mom's lap. I said she needs to be strapped in, and mom buckled the child in the center seat. How dare I... 

He then proceeded to want me to wait at the destination entered to then take him on to work, without a new ping. I waited, dropped him at work and bam! Rating tanked. 

I was at a 4.92... Shows now as 4.72... I'd rather stay home than log a 4.4 day. On a Tuesday no less. In Omaha. 

I'm not a vet by any means, but hugs bro.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

Whatever you do, even providing exceptional services you will always get to deal with some bad riders.


----------



## UberInABox (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks for the support guys, greatly appreciated. I'll keep driving until I am de activated, it might end before that though!


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

UberInABox said:


> Thanks for the support guys, greatly appreciated. I'll keep driving until I am de activated, it might end before that though!


Just be normal, be yourself that's it.
Respect and professionalism will keep you in business.
I drive with confidence, respecting the riders and knowing the area where I drive, so far my rating is acceptable.4.9


----------



## WonderWagon (Jul 22, 2015)

UberInABox said:


> Thanks for the support guys, greatly appreciated. I'll keep driving until I am de activated, it might end before that though!


I ended up reply emailing to the canned answer I got after reporting the rider for two kids, no car seats. This is the email thread:

Thank you. I hope this rider was not able to negatively impact my rating. He wanted me to break state law and I refused to do so. Thank you.

Thanks, JP
On Jul 21, 2015, at 4:11 PM, "B at Uber (Uber Support)"









Jul 21, 14:10

Hello Jennifer,

Thanks for letting us know, and we're sorry to hear about that!

Keeping the experience positive for partners using the Uber application is one of our highest priorities. We will be following up with the Community Managers immediately with respect to this rider's behavior.

Thank you very much for your professionalism with this matter.

Jul 21, 14:03

*Report a serious rider concern*:

*Incident Details*: This rider brought two children. I would not let the smaller child ride on the wife's lap, and requested child be buckled in. Rider did not provide car seats. Wife yelled in another language at me. I will not pick up this rider without proper car seats. Thank you.


----------



## WonderWagon (Jul 22, 2015)

Within four hours my rating was changed from 4.4 for the day to 4.8, bringing me back from the dark place. 

Any rider you rate one star, find a spot to tell them why. I use the tolls section for miscellaneous info if I need space to type up my thoughts on the rider without choosing to flag them.


----------



## UBERXHOUSTON (May 11, 2015)

UberInABox said:


> Thanks for the support guys, greatly appreciated. I'll keep driving until I am de activated, it might end before that though!


Don't worry you will be fine just keep driving, your rating will get back up.


----------

